# Philth's non-theraphosid mygalomorph and true spider photo thread.



## Philth

I don't have a picture thread for tarantulas, as I usually use the Genus threads to post pics of them.  I've been getting more into other mygalomorph, and true spiders, so I created this thread to share them in, rather then starting a bunch of new threads.  Please check out the Genus Linothele, I will keep pics of those separated in that over there.

_Diplura_ sp. "Peru" female



_
Cuppienius coccineus_



_
Cuppienius coccineus_ mature male


_Acanthogonathus_ sp.


_Ischnothele caudata _ female


_Ischnothele caudata _ catching crickets for her young to feed on. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 26


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Gorgeous Cupie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Viridasius_ sp. Madagascar, these are fast growing spiderlings that keep these colors to adulthood, growing to about 4 inches. 




_Kukulcania hibernalis_


_Sphodros rufipes_


_Sphodros rufipes_ pulling a _B. lateralis_ through its purse web. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 27


----------



## RegallRegius

Beautiful spiders, Tom! I am especially excited to see that you have discoved the _K. hibernalis_. These are awesome spiders that I have bred and raised for many years. 

I look forward to your future pics/posts on this thread.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Stunning photos Tom!

-JohnD.


----------



## Philth

_Fufius_ sp. Bolivia female


_Fufius_ sp. Bolivia mature male


_Trichopelma_ sp. "Colombia" (I know the ID is likely wrong here, but that's what were calling them for now)


_Trichopelma_ sp. "Colombia" mature male


_Trichopelma_ sp. "Colombia"


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## advan

Nice pics! You're making me want to expand into other Mygales. Good luck with that pairing! 

P.S. It's about time you started some sort of pic thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

advan said:


> Nice pics! You're making me want to expand into other Mygales. Good luck with that pairing!


Thanks man, you should, I'd love to see some of these through your lens 

_Sicarius_ sp. "Chile" female


_Sicarius_ sp. "Chile" ultimate male


_Sicarius_ sp. "Chile" mating


_Sicarius_ sp. "Chile" eggcases, ones hatched 


_Sicarius_ sp. "Chile" mom and babies




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Spepper

How do you safely separate the Sicarius spiderlings from their mom?  Or are they communal and can live together?  Just curious.


----------



## Philth

Spepper said:


> How do you safely separate the Sicarius spiderlings from their mom?  Or are they communal and can live together?  Just curious.


They were easily coaxed into separate vials with a paintbrush.  Despite having potential dangerous venom, they cant climb smooth surfaces like other spiders, making them fairly easy to work with.  Regardless these are not spiders for beginners. 

As for being communal, I never saw them eating each other, but I was suspicious of cannibalism, when the # of slings seem to diminish, while fat siblings were walking around. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RegallRegius

_Fufius sp. Bolivia_ ....  gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigalojey

Time to bring out the big and the bad- Northern tree dwelling funnel web
View attachment 130824
View attachment 130825
View attachment 130826

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philth

jigalojey said:


> Time to bring out the big and the bad- Northern tree dwelling funnel web


That thing lives in a tree? That's pretty cool, nice spider. Do you have any pics of them living in the wild to share?

_Heteropodra_ sp. "BronxNY" mature male, _Heteropodra_ don't live up here, but there is a population if you know where to look lol.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## jigalojey

Hi, yes they do live in trees and they're arguably our most venomous funnel web, if you annoy them they drop legs and strike repeatedly they're that highly strung, they live in the trees like this
View attachment 130828

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RegallRegius

Looks like a Purse-web to me. ^^


----------



## moose35

i thinks thats the longest thread title i've seen.
oh and cool spiders.


moose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

jigalojey said:


> Hi, yes they do live in trees and they're arguably our most venomous funnel web, if you annoy them they drop legs and strike repeatedly they're that highly strung, they live in the trees like this
> View attachment 130828


And yet the Sydney funnel web always gets the worst reputation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey

BobGrill said:


> And yet the Sydney funnel web always gets the worst reputation.


 Hahha yep, Sydney funnel web have NOTHING on these monsters.


----------



## Philth

moose35 said:


> i thinks thats the longest thread title i've seen.
> moose


lol, it may be, happy you're here old friend 

Later, the Tom not from Patterson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

jigalojey said:


> Hahha yep, Sydney funnel web have NOTHING on these monsters.


I find mouse spiders to be very interesting and somewhat strange looking spiders.


----------



## jigalojey

BobGrill said:


> I find mouse spiders to be very interesting and somewhat strange looking spiders.


 Yep they're bulldogs of the spider world, there is one guy on the Aus forum who gets hundreds in his yard during wet season and comes on the board and gives them away as freebies haha.


----------



## Akai

I love the fangs on Sphodros rufipes.


----------



## Philth

*#tbt*

Some old stuff from Malaysia...all this stuff is very dead now 

_Heteropoda davidbowi_ female


Male???

_
Heteropoda boiei_


No idea , came in with Malaysian stuff.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Philth

_Ummidia_ sp.


_Myrmekiaphila coreyi_


_Cyclocosmia torreya_

_
Cyclocosmia_ China vs Florida


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Philth

_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (Croatia)


_Cupiennius getazi_

_
Cuppienius coccineus_ ventral


This is a old pic, but I don't think I ever posted it here and it does involve a true spider.  A few months back a mature male _Holothele incei_ "gold" got loose in my spider room.  I tend to let the house spiders live free in the corners of this room to help control with crickets that I drop.  About a week after I lost the male I found him tangled up in this _Parasteatoda tepidariorum_ web.  Very impressed with his catch.  


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## The Snark

:biggrin: Heteropoda BronxNY?? :biggrin:
A rose by any other name would smell as sweet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Philth said:


> No idea , came in with Malaysian stuff.
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


good lord, that was beautiful.


----------



## Smokehound714

DANG! that's enough food to last that little cobwebber for like a year haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Cupiennius coccineus_

_
Latrodectus bishopi_


_Heteropoda lunula_ spiderling


_Cupiennius getazi_ molting 




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Biollantefan54

Are Cupiennius closely related to Dolomedes? I am only asking because they molt the same way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

Biollantefan54 said:


> Are Cupiennius closely related to Dolomedes? I am only asking because they molt the same way.


They are in the same superfamily _Lycosoidea_. So closish but not very close.

Love the _Cupiennius getazi_ molting pics. You can really see how much it has grown...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Yeah, I figured they were like somewhat related lol. Thanks!


----------



## Hanska

Biollantefan54 said:


> Yeah, I figured they were like somewhat related lol. Thanks!


There is much similarities that even overlap within that superfamily. Like _Ancylometes_ which, although is a wandering spider, acts like a fishing spider and some _Dolomedes_ that act more like wandering spiders than fishing spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

D. tenebrosus acts a lot like wondering spiders, they can be found far from water hunting for prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

Biollantefan54 said:


> D. tenebrosus acts a lot like wondering spiders, they can be found far from water hunting for prey.


That's the one I was referring to. Didn't remember the species.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Haha, awesome! Yeah, I found a D. tenebrosus between some boards in my backyard, I was a little shocked to find it that far from water lol.


----------



## Philth

*Old stuff*

_Gasteracantha cancriformis_


_Dolomedes tenebrosus_

_
Dysdera crocata_


Wolf spider ? Long Island

_
Porrhothele antipodiana_ spiderling


_Cupiennius salei_



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Porrhothele. Very nice.  How many do you have?


----------



## Philth

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Porrhothele. Very nice.  How many do you have?


I figured someone would ask that lol. I had 2, but they didn't last long  sucks because they were a lot of $$$. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Damn.    And I bet they did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Barylestis scutatus_ ( Cameroon ) female


ventral


_Cupiennius getazi_ female


ventral


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

The ventral of the Barylestis scutatus looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanska

What size is the B.scutatus?


----------



## Philth

Hanska said:


> What size is the B.scutatus?


This one is about 3 inch width leg span. I've seen bigger ones, 4-5 inches though. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Viridasius_ sp. "Madagascar" female, my male should mature next molt.




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark

Re: Viridasius sp. "Madagascar" female,
Wow! I wonder what their natural environment looks like.


----------



## Philth

Got lots of new stuff in, so this thread should be busy the next few days 

_Heteropoda davidbowie_ female (beige form)




_ Heteropoda_ sp. Sumatra (blue) female




_Heteropoda_ sp." Borneo" (yellow) female


_Heteropoda_ sp." Borneo" (yellow) male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 17 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22

Oh man, those new sparassids are way too cool!


----------



## advan

Very nice Tom! :drool:


----------



## Philth

Thanks for looking everyone.
_
Heteropoda _boiei juv. female

_
Heteropoda _boiei juv. male

_
Heteropoda_ sp. "burgundy" female


Unidentified male, this thing is awesome and ridiculously fast.


I've got 5 or 6 other unidentified species like this one, that I will probably start making up names for them once I've sorted them all out.  I like the yellow line that runs down the back of leg 4 on this one, cant wait for it to molt.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Those boiei are stunning.


----------



## Hanska

Damn it man! You got like everything I want. I'm so jelly they could pack me in small jars and ship me to the grocery store.
Having so many pairs I assume you're going to breed them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth

Hanska said:


> Having so many pairs I assume you're going to breed them?


For Sure, thats always the plan.

Later,Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska

Philth said:


> For Sure, thats always the plan.
> 
> Later,Tom


Keep us posted. I have a _H.venatoria_ sac atm, 7 _C.salei_ growing for breeding and plans to get more Sparassids and/or Ctenids in the spring. I don't think there's ever too much info about breeding them. Or pictures of them for that matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## noxylophone

Philth said:


> For Sure, thats always the plan.
> 
> Later,Tom


If you ever breed the _Viridasius_, please let the forum know.


----------



## JZC

Philth said:


> For Sure, thats always the plan.
> 
> Later,Tom


I'm probably going to have to buy spiders from you someday.


----------



## Philth

Thanks, I'm excited about these fishing spiders from Borneo.

_Nilus albocinctus_ female


_Nilus albocinctus_ male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## klawfran3

Philth said:


> Got lots of new stuff in, so this thread should be busy the next few days
> 
> _Heteropoda davidbowie_ female (beige form)


Woah wait. Was this really named after the singer? And if so, why, may I ask?


----------



## Philth

klawfran3 said:


> Woah wait. Was this really named after the singer? And if so, why, may I ask?


Yes they are named after the singer.  



> _This species name is honoring the rock-singer David Bowie - composer of the music album " The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars" and interpreter of songs such as "Glass Spider"- who has been in his early years of his career sometimes as painted as frontal view of the head of this new species, furthermore inspiring the author by his songs full of energy, creativity and opened mindedness ;noun (name) in apposition. _


Jäger, P. (2008) Revision of the huntsman spider genus _Heteropoda_ Latreille 1084: species with exceptional male palpal conformations from Southeast Asia and Australia (Arachnida, Araneae, Spassidea, Heteropodinae). _Senckenbergiana biologica_, *88*: 239-310.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda_ sp. "Cameroon Goliath" female 


male, this thing would not stay still for a pic lol. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

What's the legspan on those two?


----------



## Philth

The male is about 6 iches, the female is smaller.  They are probably a sub species of _H. venatoria_ even though they are not listed from Africa.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

Philth said:


> The male is about 6 iches, the female is smaller.  They are probably a sub species of _H. venatoria_ even though they are not listed from Africa.
> 
> Later, Tom


I wonder if they're the same species that one shop sells as Heteropoda sp. "ex-kamerun"? Looks like venatoria but as I asked they "grow almost double the size".


----------



## Philth

Hanska said:


> I wonder if they're the same species that one shop sells as Heteropoda sp. "ex-kamerun"? Looks like venatoria but as I asked they "grow almost double the size".


Sounds like it is, the term "double the size " was used when I bought them too. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele calpeiana_ mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dotdman

Philth said:


> _Macrothele calpeiana_ mature male
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


Gorgeous. Hope these become a bit more common in the domestic trade... would love to have a few.


----------



## Philth

*spermatheca*

_Sphodros rufipes_


_Macrothele_  sp."China" http://(Macrothele monocirculata)


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philth

*Family Eresidae*

Possibly _Stegodyphus_ spp., Tanzania








This spider is dead, I proped him up for a photo lol.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## RegallRegius

Eresidae....     Def. on my wish list! 

Tom, glad to see you doing all these breeding projects. Wishing you great success with all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon


_Thelechoris striatipes_ Tanzania


_Cupiennius getazi_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Philth

_Viridasius_ sp. Madagascar mature male


_Macrothele calpeiana_


_Humbertiella_ sp."China" I know its not a spider , but its freaking cool, and its my thread ;P


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dotdman

Philth said:


> ..._Macrothele calpeiana_
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Hanska

Philth said:


> _Viridasius_ sp. Madagascar mature male
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


First time I don't need to be so jealous I have to hit my head on the wall. Just got my own Viridasius. A lot of them.
Wait.. I do.. They're so small...


----------



## Philth

_Olios_ sp."Borneo" F/M


_Nephilengys cruentata_ , West Africa
dorsal


ventral


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Philth

Africactenus poecilus female from Cameroon. 


Nilus albocinctus female from Borneo.  By far one of the fastest jumpy spiders I've dealt with :}


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Philth

Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon


_Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## antinous

Love the Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon, how large is it? The Deinopis sp. Cameroon eye orientation and size are pretty interesting too haha.


----------



## Philth

The Red Fangs grow to about 4 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth

_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ Israel local


_Diplura_ sp. "Peru" in natural sunlight. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## tarcan

some really nice animals you got there Tom!


----------



## Philth

Thanks Martin, got a eggsac from this pair now 

_Heteropoda_ sp. "burgundy" female


_Heteropoda_ sp. "burgundy" male


_Africactenus poecilus_ fresh molted female, about 6 inches. Big spider


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## dactylus

Africactenus poecilus.   Wow!


----------



## jbm150

Just came across this thread, amazing stuff.  And then I saw this and fell in love, holy smokes what an awesome looking beast!



Philth said:


> Africactenus poecilus female from Cameroon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda lunula _juvie starting to show purple.


_Heteropoda boiei_ penultimate male


_Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon


_Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon.  I don't normally post cell phone pics, but it was all I hand handy and i liked it. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## IoUrylia

What's the care like on the Africactenus? 

Also, I am so jealous of that Lunula. Here in the UK you'd find it easier to find diamonds, I swear.

Great post, and one I shall be following!


----------



## Storm76

I really dig the looks of the lunula! Always have...should've snatched a couple over here when I had the chance a year ago! Oh well...they'll be available again.


----------



## pannaking22

How do you get your sparassids and ctenids to cooperate and stay on that piece of bark you use for photoshoots? I'd like to try to get some nice shots of mine, but I suspect they would go shooting off in all directions (especially my _Gnathopalystes_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

WOW, beautiful pics! That Heteropoda boiei is a very nice shade of green, love it!


----------



## Philth

pannaking22 said:


> How do you get your sparassids and ctenids to cooperate and stay on that piece of bark you use for photoshoots?


Its not always so easy. The piece of cork bark is placed in a large clear plastic tub. I keep the lid on as much as possible. I remove the spiders from their enclosure buy catching them in a clear 16oz cup then invert the cup over the piece of bark.  Usually if you leave the spider in the cup on the wood for a few minutes,  they will get comfortable and you can gently remove the cup.  Obviously it doesn't always work and many spiders will take off as soon as you remove the cup.  That's why it helps to have the cork bark in a larger container, so if the spider jumps off the wood they are still somewhat contained.  I still have my share of fast spiders that zip right up and out of the top of the container though, so doing all of this in a room that is not cluttered with stuff helps if you need to chase after a spider on the loose  Here's my basic set up, with several catch cups in case one takes off. 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 3


----------



## dactylus

Thanks for sharing those photos Tom.  Now I have a few more species on my "want" list.

David


----------



## pannaking22

Cool, Tom, thanks for the pic of the set up! I know what I'm going to be trying this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom

Philth said:


> _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ Israel local
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Tom



Are you sure that isn't an L. revivensis? L. tredecimguttatus usually has very prominent dorsal markings in bright red. This looks more like L. revivensis to me....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth

Venom said:


> Are you sure that isn't an L. revivensis? L. tredecimguttatus usually has very prominent dorsal markings in bright red. This looks more like L. revivensis to me....


I simply just label them the way they are sold to me, until a better fitting name comes along.  You may very well be right as it does look like the google images of _L. revivensis_.  Thanks for that.  The all black ones were labeled_ Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (Israel) , and then the same dealer was calling these that I got  _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (Croatia) which is probably labeled correctly then. Thanks!


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Venom

Ah, that makes sense.  No prob!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth said:


> I simply just label them the way they are sold to me, until a better fitting name comes along.  You may very well be right as it does look like the google images of _L. revivensis_.  Thanks for that.  The all black ones were labeled_ Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (Israel) , and then the same dealer was calling these that I got  _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_ (Croatia) which is probably labeled correctly then. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


What if this isn't old good _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_, four fatalities here due to their bite in the early '90. Not anymore spotted today in the five lands.


----------



## Philth

Chris LXXIX said:


> What if this isn't old good _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_, four fatalities here due to their bite in the early '90. Not anymore spotted today in the five lands.


Hi Chris, can you elaborate, I'm not sure if I understand what your saying.

Thanks, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth said:


> Hi Chris, can you elaborate, I'm not sure if I understand what your saying.
> 
> Thanks, Tom


Sorry Tom, my English is crap. The spider in the pic, is definitely imo _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_, _Theridiidae_ family, in sum the "Mediterranean Black Widow", or, as we call them using her common name, "Malmignatta" 
This spider (however i've heard not anymore spotted today, here in the wild, from years) is, along with _Loxosceles rufescens_, two of Italy's (they are native of other Mediterranean nations as well, of course) "hot" spiders.
In the time period between late '80 to early '90, four fatalities happened in Italy due to their bite (_Latrodectus_, i mean) near the "Cinque Terre" (Five Lands) in Liguria region, Italy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Philth

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sorry Tom, my English is crap. The spider in the pic, is definitely imo _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus_, _Theridiidae_ family, in sum the "Mediterranean Black Widow", or, as we call them using her common name, "Malmignatta"
> This spider (however i've heard not anymore spotted today, here in the wild, from years) is, along with _Loxosceles rufescens_, two of Italy's (they are native of other Mediterranean nations as well, of course) "hot" spiders.
> In the time period between late '80 to early '90, four fatalities happened in Italy due to their bite (_Latrodectus_, i mean) near the "Cinque Terre" (Five Lands) in Liguria region, Italy.


Ahh, I see. Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to keep my finger out of their cages  So _L. tredecimguttatus_ can come spotless too? Interesting, thanks again!

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth said:


> Ahh, I see. Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to keep my finger out of their cages  So _L. tredecimguttatus_ can come spotless too? Interesting, thanks again!
> 
> Later, Tom


Absolutely. You know better than me now this, deal with them as you would do with a USA Black Widow and everything will be fine. No enthusiasts have spotted them anymore in the wild in Liguria region, but i don't know for center Italy, like in Lazio region (where the local people call the spider "button spider").


----------



## Philth

_Artema_ sp. Israel


_Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon


_Heteropoda tetrica_ mating


_Dolomedes tenebrosus_, Long Island native. Probably the largest spider we have in NY. Nice to see this one, only the second time I've ever seen them. 


_Africactenus poecilus_ mature male


_Africactenus poecilus_ mature male, these males are huge. This is a 6 inch cup and the legs touch both ends. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## pannaking22

Geez, that _A. poecilus_ is huge! Gorgeous spider though.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

You have indeed an amazing assortment, variety of spiders and _Theraphosidae_, Philth. High five for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele monocirculata_ from China that I bred in 2007.  These were awesome spiders, but no longer available.









Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Biollantefan54

Macrothele are beautiful! I will own one one day but...not any time soon!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth said:


> _Macrothele monocirculata_ from China that I bred in 2007.  These were awesome spiders, but no longer available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


_Macrothele calpeiana_ is also a great spider. These are a spider family no one wants to get bitten by. I think they are more potent than OBT'S.. same family of _Atrax robustus_ lol why i think not dangerous like them.

---------- Post added 06-23-2015 at 09:45 AM ----------




Biollantefan54 said:


> Macrothele are beautiful! I will own one one day but...not any time soon!


They are easy to find (_Macrothele_ as genus, i mean) in USA? In Europe are somewhat common.. Germany, Poland, Hungary etc


----------



## Biollantefan54

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Macrothele calpeiana_ is also a great spider. These are a spider family no one wants to get bitten by. I think they are more potent than OBT'S.. same family of _Atrax robustus_ lol why i think not dangerous like them.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-23-2015 at 09:45 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> They are easy to find (_Macrothele_ as genus, i mean) in USA? In Europe are somewhat common.. Germany, Poland, Hungary etc


Macrothele calpeiana is the one I'd probably get (first?), I see them pop up occasionally. I don't want something quite that venomous though any time soon. I just love that jet black color with all that web.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Biollantefan54 said:


> Macrothele calpeiana is the one I'd probably get (first?), I see them pop up occasionally. I don't want something quite that venomous though any time soon. I just love that jet black color with all that web.


Do you have trapdoors in your collection? I don't because i don't like them much, but _Cyclocosmia ricketti_ is unique, so strange.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Chris LXXIX said:


> Do you have trapdoors in your collection? I don't because i don't like them much, but _Cyclocosmia ricketti_ is unique, so strange.


Yes, I have an Antrodiaetus sp. that I caught and a Cyclocosmia torreya, because of the same reason that you like C ricketti.


----------



## Philth

_ Dolomedes okefinokensis_


_Deinopis_ weaving her catch net
[YOUTUBE]wiqAz8vASF4[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda boiei _pair


_Cyphonisia_ sp."Tanzania" 


_Cyphonisia_ sp."Tanzania" 


_Cupiennius salei_, St. Lucia mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Philth

Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon


Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon mature male


_Ctenid_ sp. "Nigeria"


_Africactenus poecilus_


_Heteropoda_ sp. "burgundy" ( Malaysia)


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Lately a guy who owns one in Poland (_Ctenidae_ "Red Fang") told me that they are very pretty badass spiders.
It's a spider, i have to admit, i'm very fascinated about.. but too little is know about their venom, and i have a no way policy for "hots" or "supposed hots".
Great spiders, however, Tom, as always.

From my point of view, you are a sort of Christopher Walken "King Of New York" of spiders


----------



## The Snark

Is  that "burgundy" hugging a sac or in love with a rock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

The Snark said:


> Is  that "burgundy" hugging a sac or in love with a rock?


Pretty sure it is a sac, I see babies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Nicely done Tom!

David


----------



## Hanska

I always get exited when I see this thread updated.
You have such a great taste in spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

I just went through all the pics from page one...thread never gets old!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" Cameroon


_Phoneutria boliviensis_ spiderling


Unidentified, Cameroon. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Storm76

Where's the venom of those sp. "Red Fang" ranging? Like their relatives, or less potent?

And I totally dig your lunula! Gorgeous, gorgeous spider!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Storm76 said:


> Where's the venom of those sp. "Red Fang" ranging? Like their relatives, or less potent?
> 
> And I totally dig your lunula! Gorgeous, gorgeous spider!


What i know about them is: they are great climbers, extremely fast, and with a better, good eyesight compared to T's.
About the venom - i don't know why - but i think that are less potent than _Phoneutria_ sp. but definitely not a spider someone wanna get bitten by.
I consider those "Hots", however.


----------



## Storm76

Chris LXXIX said:


> What i know about them is: they are great climbers, extremely fast, and with a better, good eyesight compared to T's.
> About the venom - i don't know why - but i think that are less potent than _Phoneutria_ sp. but definitely not a spider someone wanna get bitten by.
> I consider those "Hots", however.


Not about to get one - those are out of my league and I'd frankly feel not comfy with them around. But that Heteropoda lunula has been on my list for as long as 3 years now...I'm just reluctant since no one ever could tell me about their venom strength and the information on the net is so contradicting that I passed them twice when they were offered.  Anyways, this is Tom's thread and I don't want to hijack it. Great shots, Tom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth

Chris LXXIX said:


> What i know about them is: they are great climbers, extremely fast, and with a better, good eyesight compared to T's.
> About the venom - i don't know why - but i think that are less potent than _Phoneutria_ sp. but definitely not a spider someone wanna get bitten by.
> I consider those "Hots", however.


I haven't found all of this to be true.  They are fast compared to any tarantulas, but not nearly as fast as some of the Sparassid or Ctenid's (and the Nilus from earlier in this thread) that I'm keeping.  They are quite clumsy climbers compared to them as well.  But I agree their eye site seems well developed, and any info on their venom out there seems to all be hearsay, with not real proof or documentation on it. So caution is advised when dealing with them. 



Storm76 said:


> Anyways, this is Tom's thread and I don't want to hijack it. Great shots, Tom!


Not a problem, discussion is fine as long as its about the spiders in this thread.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## numbat1000

I love the thick fringes on the legs of the unidentified one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Cupiennius salei_, St. Lucia Adult female




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda lunula_


Heteropodidae ? Malaysia ( Don't yell at me for the label) 


_Latrodectus curacavinesis_


_Harmonicon rufescens_


_Scytodes_ sp. Arizona, I think these are the ugliest spiders on the planet. :barf:


_Heteropoda_ sp. "Sumatra Violet" mature male, no pics of the female yet shes holding a sac and dont want to disturb her. 


_Selenops_ sp. " I forgot from where ? " 


_Artema_ sp ."Israel" ( possibly _A. atlanta_) 


_Cupiennius salei_ mating. I've been calling this a Saint Lucia locality, but new info is pointing to the collectors name was Lucia, and its unclear where they come from lol. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hisserdude

Ugliest spider on the planet? No. Coolest spider on the planet? Maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele calpeiana_




Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Those (_Macrothele calpeiana_) are badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

That H. lunula! :O :O :O and that cupiennius spp.! :O :O :O you really want to make me get into true spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus

Way to go Tom!  Those Macrothele are nice!!


----------



## Christoffer

Amazing thread man. Definately subscribing. Do you put the spiders in the photobooth for mating also? What camera do you use? I am buying a new camera soon and every input on wich to buy is appreciated. I'm getting more and more into true spiders. This thread makes me want 50 more species! 
I currently have 2.2 Eratigena atrica (lol), 1.1 Phidippus regius, Heteropoda venatoria, Heteropoda davidbowie, Latrodectus dahli, Stegodyphus lineatus and Viridasius sp. Madagascar - MAAAAN can they run!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Christoffer said:


> Amazing thread man. Definately subscribing. Do you put the spiders in the photobooth for mating also?


The spiders containers are placed in a larger rubbermaid container, with the lids off, so they can freely roam , run , mate, and hide as they please over night usually. The camera is a old olympus point and shoot, its really nothing special. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christoffer

Philth said:


> The spiders containers are placed in a larger rubbermaid container, with the lids off, so they can freely roam , run , mate, and hide as they please over night usually. The camera is a old olympus point and shoot, its really nothing special.
> 
> Later, Tom


Well the pictures are awesome!
Goes to show how much the setup means for the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Christoffer said:


> Well the pictures are awesome!
> Goes to show how much the setup means for the photo


A nice background and the art of manipulating the spider into a nice pose will go a long way. Seeing a crunched up spider trying to hide, next to a plastic plant and water dish that's made in china, through the side of a dirty plastic cage looks fake and unnatural in my opinion. You don't need fancy expensive camera equipment to take a decent photo, but cell phone cameras do suck. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Fins

This is my favorite thread to follow. Awesome, beautiful pics! 

So... Gonna have any little lunula scurrying around for us?


----------



## Christoffer

Philth said:


> A nice background and the art of manipulating the spider into a nice pose will go a long way. Seeing a crunched up spider trying to hide, next to a plastic plant and water dish that's made in china, through the side of a dirty plastic cage looks fake and unnatural in my opinion. You don't need fancy expensive camera equipment to take a decent photo, but cell phone cameras do suck.
> 
> Later, Tom


Totally agree. "iPhone 6s" and "Samsung galaxy edge 6+ v2.0 To The moon" are the only ones who take somewhat decent pictures


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda davidbowie_ juvie


Another one of those mature male unidentified things from Africa


I suspect that this is the female or that ^


_Hyllus giganteus_


_Cupiennius salei_ with sac


_Heteropoda_ sp. "Sumatra Violet" female


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## JustSomeDude

beautiful spiders! I really want a Nephila clavipes although I hear they only live for a year? Is this true?


----------



## Philth

JustSomeDude said:


> beautiful spiders! I really want a Nephila clavipes although I hear they only live for a year? Is this true?


_Nephila_ are not my favorites for captivity. They are all wild caught, and yes, don't live long usually being at the end of their life span. They require a lot of room and are difficult to keep.  I've had best luck with them by letting them free in a corner of a room where they can build their huge webs. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Ran

Young female Acanthogonatus francki (or pissii) and an adult female Linothele fallax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Telamonia festiva_


Juvie male _Hyllus giganteus_


Ctenidae sp. "Nigeria"


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dactylus

I'm excited about the juvie male Hyllus giganteus!


----------



## Philth

dactylus said:


> I'm excited about the juvie male Hyllus giganteus!


Yeah, of course my female died already though lol.  I didn't even know what it was , I just bought a few random jumpers and Frank happen to mention to me that that one is likely a juvie male _H. giganteus_


----------



## plantecarnivore

Hi! Do you have some pics of your Deinopis's terrarium? I'm quite curious about their biotope.

And really nice pictures, by the way!


----------



## Philth

plantecarnivore said:


> Hi! Do you have some pics of your Deinopis's terrarium? I'm quite curious about their biotope.


Just a tall container with some sticks that go to the top so she can anchor herself to something while she hangs.  Then I put a piece of cork board at the bottom, so feeder insects have a surface to walk over as she waits to drop her net over them.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2 | Love 2 | Creative 1


----------



## plantecarnivore

Nice! Thank you!


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda lunula_ mature male


_Africactenus poecilus_


_Selenopes radiatus _pen ultimate male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Coconana

Amazing photos as always!! I'm not normally a fan of trues (_aside from the occasional Phid that wanders in, that is!_), but you really make me want to sneak a few into our collection with all the gorgeous Heteropoda Sp. you keep posting


----------



## dylanaxolotl

These are amazing creatures. Would you consider selling any offspring of your spiders?


----------



## Philth

dylanaxolotl said:


> These are amazing creatures. Would you consider selling any offspring of your spiders?


Of course, keep a eye out for my FS ad's, I sell everything that I hatch.


----------



## dylanaxolotl

Awesome! You've got some really cool stuff. I'll look out for your adds or I can message you.


----------



## Ratmosphere

This thread is insane. I never knew such beautiful spiders existed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele gigas


Diplura sanguinea _spiderling


_Heteropoda pingtungensis_


_Loxosceles laeta_
_

Later, Tom_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Awesome spiders, Tom!  I've never heard of H. pingtungensis before.


----------



## dylanaxolotl

Jealous of that H. pingtungensis


----------



## Hisserdude

I love that M.gigas, really nice looking!


----------



## JAG2469

Philth said:


> Just a tall container with some sticks that go to the top so she can anchor herself to something while she hangs.  Then I put a piece of cork board at the bottom, so feeder insects have a surface to walk over as she waits to drop her net over them.
> 
> wow very cool
> Later, Tom


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth pics and collection are always great. _Africactenus poecilus_, just my sensation, i view those as a spider that no wants wanna get bitten by, btw


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Love the Loxosceles laeta


----------



## BobGrill

That _Macrothele gigas is gorgeous. _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth

Thanks everyone !

_Macrothele taiwanensis _spiderling


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## dylanaxolotl

Niceeee!


----------



## Philth

_Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon


_Gnathopalystes kochi _female


_Gnathopalystes kochi _male


_Heteropoda_ sp. Malaysian giant


_Cyphonisia_ sp."Tanzania" ultimate male


_Myrmekiaphila coreyi _mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Philth said:


> _Deinopis_ sp. Cameroon
> 
> 
> _Gnathopalystes kochi _female
> 
> 
> _Gnathopalystes kochi _male
> 
> 
> _Heteropoda_ sp. Malaysian giant
> 
> 
> _Cyphonisia_ sp."Tanzania" ultimate male
> 
> 
> _Myrmekiaphila coreyi _mature male
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


Ooh, I love the Gnathopalystes kochi!  Great pictures as always!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philth

_Polybetes delfini_


_Heteropoda javana_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Wow, that Polybetes delfini looks unique, love these true spiders!


----------



## pannaking22

Big fan of the _Gnathopalystes_! Might have to get some slings from you at some point, Tom. I miss my old girl, though I never figured out what species she actually was lol.


----------



## Philth

pannaking22 said:


> Big fan of the _Gnathopalystes_! Might have to get some slings from you at some point, Tom. I miss my old girl, though I never figured out what species she actually was lol.


Yeah The ID's on a lot of these true spiders seem sketchy, I just tag them with ever label they come with. I had some in 2007 too, whether or not they are same thing beats me. This is also the only spider I've ever been bit by. It jumped on my hand about 5 seconds after this pic, bit my finger and took off lol. At the time I didn't know if they were dangerous or what, so I panicked like a little bitch lol, needless to say, I'm still alive. Bite was mild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Philth do you have in your collection _Cryptocellus goodnighti_, by chance? Here there's people searching for him (and the genus in general), but i've never saw those, not in Italy nor Germany etc


----------



## Philth

Chris LXXIX said:


> Philth do you have in your collection _Cryptocellus goodnighti_, by chance? Here there's people searching for him (and the genus in general), but i've never saw those, not in Italy nor Germany etc


No, never seen them offered before.
Later, Tom


----------



## pannaking22

Philth said:


> Yeah The ID's on a lot of these true spiders seem sketchy, I just tag them with ever label they come with. I had some in 2007 too, whether or not they are same thing beats me. This is also the only spider I've ever been bit by. It jumped on my hand about 5 seconds after this pic, bit my finger and took off lol. At the time I didn't know if they were dangerous or what, so I panicked like a little bitch lol, needless to say, I'm still alive. Bite was mild.


That actually looks a lot like the species that's my avatar right now. I wonder if they're the same?


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Ooooh, I would love some Polybetes!  So many pretty spiders!  Nice shots Tom.


----------



## Philth

Grasshopper99 said:


> Ooooh, I would love some Polybetes!


Maybe soon  


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

They have fluffy tarantula butts haha!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Philth said:


> Maybe soon
> Later, Tom


!!!  Awesome.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Philth said:


> Maybe soon
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


Heck yes! I wish this project luck!

-JohnD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark

Love going through this thread every couple of months. Of course I try to ignore the fact that any one of the OPs pics is better than anything I've ever taken in my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 2 | Cake 1


----------



## Ran

This is a young (1.25") Diplura sp. Sanguinea I got from J. Rossi...I hope it's a she

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Since I have Tom's male Heteropoda lunula on loan I thought it would be appropriate to share this pic on his thread.


Unfortunately I don't have photography skills as good as him...

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philth

Awesome, thanks for the pic! Good luck John.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latidens

Hi guys, so there's a guy selling H. boiei slings here. Can anyone be kind enough to tesch me how to vsre for the tiny babies?


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda_ sp. "Cameroon Goliath" mating.


_Titiotus shantzi_


_Heteropoda_ sp. “ozelot” Malaysia, adult female


_Latrodectus elegans_


_Macrothele gigas


Olios _sp. " Sumatra"
_

Cupiennius coccineus _mature male_.

_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Philth

_Cupiennius getazi _female


_Heteropoda_ sp."Java" Female ( venatoria complex)


_Heteropoda_ sp."Java" male ( venatoria complex)


_Heteropoda_ sp."Java" mating ( venatoria complex)


_Badumna longinqua_
_

Loxosceles laeta _mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Philth

_Platythomisus octomaculatus_


ventral 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## plantecarnivore

Woh! Amazing! What's her origin?


----------



## Philth

plantecarnivore said:


> Woh! Amazing! What's her origin?


I believe she was collected in Borneo.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns

Philth said:


> I believe she was collected in Borneo.
> 
> Later, Tom


Hi
Where would I get a Deinopsis and are they hard to care for?  I've only got one T, a B. albopilosum. 
Thanks. The Dein. looks so silly.


----------



## Philth

crone said:


> Hi
> Where would I get a Deinopsis and are they hard to care for?  I've only got one T, a B. albopilosum.
> Thanks. The Dein. looks so silly.


Deinopis are difficult to raise in captivity, and I wouldn't recommend them for beginners of true spiders. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Crone Returns

Philth said:


> Deinopis are difficult to raise in captivity, and I wouldn't recommend them for beginners of true spiders.
> 
> Later, Tom


Ok.  I'll just love them from afar...
Sigh. It's really a fascinating beast. Did they evolve those eyes because they're intense hunters or they live in dark forests?


----------



## schmiggle

Basically both, apparently.  See this article: http://australianmuseum.net.au/how-spiders-see-the-world

That article suggests that deinopis eyes are compound, but I seem to have read elsewhere that spider eyes are not compound.  I'm not sure if that's relevant...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns

schmiggle said:


> Basically both, apparently.  See this article: http://australianmuseum.net.au/how-spiders-see-the-world
> 
> That article suggests that deinopis eyes are compound, but I seem to have read elsewhere that spider eyes are not compound.  I'm not sure if that's relevant...


What I found so fascinating from the article was that they make that the crystal eye covering that enhances their night vision!  Then when hunting time is over it goes away. Spiders are amazing. Each set of eyes have different roles. Amazing, just plain cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hisserdude

Philth said:


> _Platythomisus octomaculatus_
> 
> 
> ventral
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


Holy cow that is one beautiful spider! Are they easy to care for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philth

_Deinopis_ sp. "Cameroon" mature male
Deinopis sp. &quot;Cameroon&quot; mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Cupiennius coccineus_ female
Cupiennius coccineus F. O. Pickard-Cambridge, 1901 female by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Barylestis scutatus_ female
Barylestis scutatus (Pocock, 1903) female by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Clubionidae sp."Cameroon"
Clubionidae sp.&quot;Cameroon&quot; by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Diplura sp. "Rurrenabaque" mature male
Diplura sp. &quot;Rurrenabaque&quot; mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

Great pics as usual. The Clubionidae is not a Clubionidae however, but a Sparassidae. 
Also are you sure the _Deinopis _is actually adult? Im fairly sure its still a subadult male with one more molt to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Great pics as usual. The Clubionidae is not a Clubionidae however, but a Sparassidae.


I'm open to hear why you think this.  The majority of people on Facebook seem to think Clubionidae, saying the cephalothorax is too elongated. But Sparasidae wasn't completely ruled out.



Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Also are you sure the _Deinopis _is actually adult? Im fairly sure its still a subadult male with one more molt to go.


Maybe so, I just got some WC males in with swollen palps so I assumed they were mature, but they very well may have another molt.  I never had mature males before, so I could be wrong.  Thanks for your thoughts.

Later, Tom


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

The eye pattern, the wide/flattened shape of the prosoma (more elongated in clubionids), the laterigrade posture (prograde in clubionids), the metatarsal scopulae (only tarsal in clubionids), the rows of very strong tibial and metatarsal spines (pretty much absent in clubionids), the straight, downward oriented clypeus and chelicerae (generally more prognath in clubionids), the overall appearance ecc. Im 100% sure it's a juvenile sparassid.
As for Facebook, its honestly a horrible place for spider identifications. I gave up long ago. 

As for the _Deinopis_, expect an other molt. This genus is very sexually dimorphic. Adult males have very thin abdomens and extremely long legs (more or less depending on the species, extremely long in one of the cameroon species thats around in the hobby now). Males generally have  a darker coloration with contrasting white bands. Also the palps of mature males are overall very elongated and distinctive and the bulbs large and conspicuous (ex: https://photos.smugmug.com/Arachnids/ARACHNIDSNewGuineaAraneae/New-Guinea-Spiders-Deinopidae/i-HFBvBdq/2/X2/Deinopis subrufa Male (swollen palps) New Guinea Australia BL 23.7mm-X2.jpg)

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Philth

Thanks for the input. I'd much more prefer a sparassid.  Funny enough, If I go back to Facebook and tell them I got a ID on Arachnoboards, they will probably laugh at me and tell me AB is a joke for ID's lol. I'll take your word for it though, as you gave me a more detailed answer.  I'll update photos here when ( if ) it molts again. 

Thanks the _Deinopis_ pic, I do they they need another molt now.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk

No problem, glad i could help. Keep posting pics! I exclusively keep araneomorphs so this top is very enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda davidbowie_












Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Toxoderidae

@Philth what would you recommend for starter large true spiders, like Heteropoda? I'm very interested in them, but short lifespans and blinding speed worry me.


----------



## Crone Returns

Philth said:


> _Heteropoda davidbowie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


That's so cool. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Philth

Toxoderidae said:


> @Philth what would you recommend for starter large true spiders, like Heteropoda? I'm very interested in them, but short lifespans and blinding speed worry me.


_Heteropoda venatoria _or one f the variants is usually the go to starter spider.  They are cheap, common, easy to find, and will give a good feel for their speed and flightiness.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Heteropoda pingtungensis_
Heteropoda pingtungensis Zhu &amp; Tso, 2006 mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Heteropoda_ sp." Thailand/Cave" mature male
Heteropoda sp." Thailand/Cave" mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Phoneutria_ sp. "boliviensis" Adult female
Phoneutria sp. "boliviensis" by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ran

Earlier was an amazing molt Tom! I also have a question for you that you may or may not know...what size do Diplura species Sanguinea get to be? Picked one up from Joe R. awhile back and I believe it's a she and she is currently a little over 2" now.


----------



## Philth

Ran said:


> Earlier was an amazing molt Tom! I also have a question for you that you may or may not know...what size do Diplura species Sanguinea get to be? Picked one up from Joe R. awhile back and I believe it's a she and she is currently a little over 2" now.


From what I understand there is no real _Diplura sanguinea_ in the hobby. I also have some from Joe, and the male is about 2 inches mature, so I wouldn't expect females to be much bigger then 3 inches. I would assume the ones Joe was selling are the same as what the is being called  _Diplura _sp."Rurrenbaque" over sea's. Not sure why names change when they cross the ocean, but it happens. Pictures of _Diplura sanguinea _and _ Diplura_ sp."Rurrenbaque" spermatheca can be be seen here in the provided link and are significantly different. . Bastian Drolshagen is the authority on Dipluridae. 

http://dipluridae.de/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Diplura


----------



## Ran

Thank you Tom for all the info! Good to know it's real origins. I will keep you up to date on this hopefully a lady! Checked link...big difference in the spermathecae! Thank you again . One more question, I have a L. fallax female that is very close to 5"...they get larger than this? You are definitely the Mygalamorph expert!


----------



## nieksluys

Stunning pictures again Tom, and a stunning collection.

as for your Deinopis, it definetly needs another molt, my mature male looked alot different, they grow huge, as do the pedipalps.

good luck with the breeding attempts.

regards,

Niek


----------



## metaldad904

My newest additions. Acanthogonatus Francki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

_Holconia immanis _mature male
Holconia immanis (L. Koch, 1867) mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Holconia immanis  _female
Holconia immanis (L. Koch, 1867) female by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
_
Ctenus captiosus_
Ctenus captiosus Gertsch, 1935 by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
_
Heteropoda pingtungensis female_
Heteropoda pingtungensis Zhu &amp; Tso, 2006 female by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
_
Olios giganteus_
Olios giganteus Keyserling, 1884 by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antinous

I always find myself perusing your threads whenever I have extra money on hand....you need to breed more Ctenidae and Sparassidae, I can't find many for sale anymore haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

Toxoderidae said:


> @Philth what would you recommend for starter large true spiders, like Heteropoda? I'm very interested in them, but short lifespans and blinding speed worry me.


_Heteropda venatoria_ is the usually go to starter huntsman spider.  Cheap and easy to find.  Your best bet is to get one well started though, as the tiny babies can be fragile in any species and usually require small feeders like fruit flies in the beginning. They grow fast though. Don't be turned off by their shorter life spans though.  I've had females live up to 2.5 years.  They are super fast though. I always say a slow huntsman will make your fastest tarantula look slow lol. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

What's the size on that MM H. sp. cave?


----------



## Philth

Biollantefan54 said:


> What's the size on that MM H. sp. cave?


About 2.5-3 inches. He's a leggy little thing with this tiny little body.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Thanks, I have a juvenile and was curious about how big it may get. Thanks


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele gigas_


_Linothele_ sp. "Panama"


_Phoneutria fera_ adult female


_Piloctenus haematostoma_
__

_Holconia murrayensis _( I believe these are they same as what was sold as _H. immanis_ earlier in this thread) 


_Heteropoda pingtungensis_
_

Macrothele holsti _mature male (I was calling them _M. taiwanensis _earlier in this thread but beileve that is incorrect_) _
_

Latrodectus hasselti


Latrodectus pallidus

_
Sparassidae sp. Indonesia-Flores mature male ( Likely _Heteropoda_ ) 
_

Sparassidae _sp. Indonesia-Flores female ( Likely_ Heteropoda_ )
_

Barylestis scutatus_
__

Later, Tom
_
_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Philth

_Macrothele gigas _mature male
_Macrothele gigas Shimojana &amp; Haupt, 1998 mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Eresus walckenaeri _
Eresus walckenaeri Brullé, 1832 ( Mature female) by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

_Latrodectus menavodi_
Latrodectus menavodi Vinson, 1863 by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## G. pulchra

Amazing photo's and spiders Tom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis

I was under the impression that holconia immanis had darker bands. Maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Philth

Nephila Edulis said:


> I was under the impression that holconia immanis had darker bands. Maybe I'm mistaken


No I believe you are right. At the time I posted them that's what they were being traded as here in the U.S.  I believe the 3 spiders sold here in the U.S. under the names _H. immanis_, _H. insignis_ and _H. murrayensis_ are likely all the same thing. 

Later, Tom


----------



## Arachnea

where do you purchase your spiders? Or even better, do you have a website I could purchase some of your slings from?


----------



## Philth

Arachnea said:


> where do you purchase your spiders? Or even better, do you have a website I could purchase some of your slings from?


I import most of them myself from various dealers/collectors in other countries. However I'm not a dealer and don't have a website. I generally only sell what I hatch myself. I advertise on this site and FB. Not much available in true spiders right now, but some exciting stuff in the works. Thanks for looking!

_Platythomisus octomaculatus

_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arachnea

that is a beautiful animal. please let me know when those things in the works pan out. I would love to buy from you. especially because I cant seem to find anyone seeling true spiders in the US that easily


----------



## Richard123

Philth said:


> _Heteropoda pingtungensis_
> Heteropoda pingtungensis Zhu &amp; Tso, 2006 mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
> 
> _Heteropoda_ sp." Thailand/Cave" mature male
> Heteropoda sp." Thailand/Cave" mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
> 
> _Phoneutria_ sp. "boliviensis" Adult female
> Phoneutria sp. "boliviensis" by Tom Patterson, on Flickr
> 
> Later, Tom


Hey, @Philth what are the diffirences between P. fera, P. boliviensis and P. nigriventer as far as appearance, is there one larger than the other?


----------



## NYAN

Richard123 said:


> Hey, @Philth what are the diffirences between P. fera, P. boliviensis and P. nigriventer as far as appearance, is there one larger than the other?


I’m not Tom, but the nigriventer in the hobby are smaller than boliviensis. In the wild they are some of the largest Phoneutria. They are easily identified by the black ventral, hence the name.

Boliviensis have a variety of color forms. I’ve noticed that they usually have rows of spots on the underside of the abdomen.

I don’t know enough about fera.


You can find nice photos of the different species in some of the newer papers


----------



## wormwood____

_Linothele megatheloides
	

		
			
		

		
	


_ Paz & Raven, 1990

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------

